# Darkhrse99's  EpiAndro log



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm starting my log today, since it's the beginning of the workout week for me. I should be getting my supps tomorrow or the next day and then we will see how my workouts improve!


Weight 194.6

*Chest and Tri's today*
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*

1x10 95lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x09 185lbs

*Flat db presses

*1x13 35lbs
1x10 65lbs
1x09 100lbs 
1x10 50lbs


*Cable crossover's*

1x10 40lbs
1x10 50lbs
1x10 70lbs

*Close grip bench on smith machine
*
1x10 95lbs
1x10 135 lbs
1x10 185lbs
1x09 205 lbs

* press downs w/rope*

1x10 70 lbs
1x10 90 lbs 
1x10 120 lbs 

*Cable ext. with palms up*
1x10 70 lbs
1x10 100 lbs
1x10 120 lbs

*behind neck standing barbell ext.*

1x20 50 lbs on ez bar
1x20 50 lbs
1x20 50 lbs
1x20 50 lbs
1x20 50 lbs
1x20 50 lbs

I felt pretty strong today, got all my meals in today and weight was up a few pounds!

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 11, 2013)

cool.  I'll be watching, so I can compare experiences.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 11, 2013)

I received my supps and shirt today!  Thank you Heavy Iron and Ironmag Labs for allowing me to participate in this trial, I appreciate it  a bunch! My log will consist of 4 weeks and I expect great gains out of this product just as I had with the rest of the products I've tried! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 11, 2013)

I plan to watch all the threads too, I expect great gains and with everyone choosing different dosages, I'm going to be curious on everyone's progress!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sweet man I'll be keeping up with your log. What dosage are you running yours at?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 11, 2013)

I plan to take 4 capsules daily.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 12, 2013)

Weight 194

*Shoulder's*


*Side lateral w/db's *

1x10 10lbs
1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 30lbs
*
Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x12 30lbs
1x12 40lbs
1x10 55lbs
1x10 80lbs


*Lying rear delts w/db's *

1x10 10 lbs
1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs 

*rear delts  pec dec machine*

1x10 70lbs
1x10 85lbs
1x10 100lbs

*Shoulder press machine*
1x10 100lbs
1x10 150lbs
1x10 195lbs
1x07 250lbs


My shoulders felt good tonight, strength is still up and I felt like I sweated a little more tonight then usual, maybe it the gym was a little warmer or maybe the pills have started kicking in, not sure.  I had a good workout and weight was still up!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is a pic from tonight.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the log brother!

Kill it!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 13, 2013)

Weight 192.5

*Legs


Leg extensions

*1x10 70lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 130lbs
1x10 175lbs
1x10 205lbs
1x09 235lbs

*Leg curls

*1x10 70lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 130lbs

*Squats

*1x10 135lbs
1x10 225lbs
1x08 325lbs

*Leg press
*
1x10 3 plates a side
1x10 5 plates
1x10 7 plates
1x10 9 plates
1x10 11 plates 
1x12 12 plates

*Seated calve raises 

*1x10 45 lbs
1x10 55 lbs
1x10 110lbs 

During my workout today, I felt really strong and my knees felt good.  I didn't start sweating until I started going heavy on leg presses. Tomorrow, I hope I am feeling this workout and am sore.  Last week I lifted light weights and did slow controlled reps; never getting sore.  Therefore, tonight  I lifted heavy weights, as I normally do, and kept adding weight until I could lift no more.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome!  Sounds like it's starting to work.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you think it's kicking in already, have you felt any strength increases yet Docdoom?  I'm expecting by next week thing should really start moving! I have made sure I'm getting plenty of water, since I've read this supp dry's you out and water helps with that.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 14, 2013)

I was feeling very strong on deadlifts today.  I think it might be starting to work.  Not all the way yet, but considering I'm on a calorie deficit, decent strength increases don't come on their own very often.  I drink water and hot tea like a madman all day.  I pee alot.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 14, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> I was feeling very strong on deadlifts today.  I think it might be starting to work.  Not all the way yet, but considering I'm on a calorie deficit, decent strength increases don't come on their own very often.  I drink water and hot tea like a madman all day.  I pee alot.


Glad to hear you are starting to feel it. My calories are still up there, _I_'m  around 3000 calories with a goal of 250 protein and 250 carbs daily.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 14, 2013)

I was very fat for a very long time and this what's left is particularly stubborn.  It doesn't take too many calories for me to start gaining again.  I have to be very careful, plus I'm very carb sensitive.  Sigh.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 14, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> I was very fat for a very long time and this what's left is particularly stubborn.  It doesn't take too many calories for me to start gaining again.  I have to be very careful, plus I'm very carb sensitive.  Sigh.


The fat will come off! How much cardio are you doing?


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Not enough.  With my job, three kids and 5 lifting days, I have time for a little tabata protocol now and then.  If I had a stationary bike or an elliptical, I'd probably fit more in.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 14, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Not enough.  With my job, three kids and 5 lifting days, I have time for a little tabata protocol now and then.  If I had a stationary bike or an elliptical, I'd probably fit more in.


I hear ya, I try to fit my cardio in after my workout.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 14, 2013)

Weight 193
*

Back *

*Bent over Barbell  rows*

Bar
1x10 135 lbs
1x10 135 lbs
1x10  195 lbs 

*Lat pull downs close grip*

1x10 95lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 160lbs
1x10 180lbs

*One arm db rows
*
1x10 70lbs
1x10 90lbs
1x10 110lbs

 I felt pretty good today, hoping three exercises gets me sore or I'll be adding more sets next week!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 15, 2013)

Weight 193

*Arms*


*preacher curls on machine*

1x20 70lbs
1x20 85lbs
1x18 115lbs 
1x10 130lbs

*Seated db hammer curls* 

1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 35lbs

*Preacher curls with barbell*

1x10 40lbs
1x10 40lbs
1x10 40lbs

*Bicep curls w/ db's across the chest 

1x10 25 lbs
1x10 35 lbs
1x10 45 lbs 
**
Bicep curls with rope
*
1x10 50lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x10 90lbs

*Reverse ext with cable*

1x20 50 lbs
1x20 70 lbs
1x20 90 lbs
1x10 80 lbs
*Close grip bench press
*
1x10  145lbs
1x10  145lbs
1x10  195lbs
*
Behind the neck press w/db's 
*
1x20 55 lbs
1x20 75 lbs
1x10 100lbs


----------



## s2h (Nov 17, 2013)

Cool log....will be following......


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 17, 2013)

Chest and tri's  are today, so we'll see if I can lift more weight! I've ate pretty good lately with a few cheat meals during the week, but nothing more then usual.


----------



## Flathead (Nov 17, 2013)

Solid thus far, will be following












IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx
*IronMagLabs 15% Off Coupon Code = TheNeck15*


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 17, 2013)

Weight 194.6

*Chest and Tri's today*
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*

1x20 60lbs
1x20 95lbs
1x10 140lbs
1x09 190lbs

*Flat db presses

1x10 113lbs  Personal all time best!
*1x13 55lbs
1x10 75lbs
1x10 85lbs 


*Pec Dec machine for fly's
*
1x10 70 lbs
1x10 85 lbs
1x10 100 lbs
*
Cable crossover's
*
1x20 40lbs
1x20 60lbs
1x15 80lbs

*Close grip bench on smith machine
*
1x10 95lbs
1x10 135 lbs
1x10 185lbs


*press downs w/bar*

1x10 70 lbs
1x10 90 lbs 
1x10 120 lbs 
1x10 140 lbs
*behind neck standing barbell ext.*

1x20 50 lbs on ez bar
1x20 50 lbs
1x20 50 lbs
1x20 50 lbs


I felt great today! I think the pills are starting to kick in now, My strength is going up and I am sweating like a mad man in the gym lol. I couldn't be happier in the gym today after lifting the most I have ever lifted on db presses!! Bring on the gains!


----------



## blergs. (Nov 18, 2013)

Will be following. KILL IT!


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 18, 2013)

Good stuff. Following!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for following my log, I have high hopes for this supplement and I expect great strength gains, from what I witnessed last night.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 18, 2013)

Shoulder's are tonight, hoping to throw up some 85's lbs dumbbells on shoulder presses for reps, last week I was able to do 80's for 9-10 reps. Last week was the most I have ever put up on presses,so hopefully this week will be another milestone!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome man!  Glad you're feeling it.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 18, 2013)

It seems to be kicking in now, no other side effects besides sweating a bunch . How are you feeling these days, any strength gains yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsp (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm in the same boat with jobs and 3 kids.  Gym time is my only 1 hour of serenity each day.  Log looks good.  Hit'n a personal best on week one is impressive.  I like how you're keeping track of the weights in the log.  It'll be interesting to see where those number are in 3 weeks.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks, I'm pretty happy so far. My diet has been good and consistent for the last 4 months. Eating right around 250 C , 250 P and 60 F daily. Just started adding cardio to start leaning out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 18, 2013)

Weight 192.6

*Shoulder's*


*Side lateral w/db's *

1x20 10lbs
1x20 20lbs
1x12 25lbs

*
Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x12 30lbs
1x10 55lbs
1x11 80lbs


*Lying rear delts w/db's *

1x10 15 lbs
1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 35lbs 

*rear delts pec dec machine*

1x10 70lbs
1x10 85lbs
1x10 100lbs

*Shoulder press machine*
1x10 95lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 195lbs



My shoulders felt okay. I tried 85 lbs dumbbells for presses and couldn't get them up. It took two attempts on 80's, but I got them done. My shoulders were on fire when I finished this workout. I think they will be sore tomorrow! I still got in all my calories today around 250 for carbs and protein. Hopefully next week 85's will get up!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tonights back and bi's. My bi's are still a little sore from arm day last friday or at least the tendons where my elbows bend are still sore, so we'll see how it goes. I may just get a good pump in the arms and not try to kill them again. I'm always trying to change things up when I train and just want my muscles to grow no matter what lol!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 19, 2013)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  I can definitely see a difference already. Stomach looks smaller!  Awesome!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 19, 2013)

Weight 191.2


*Back and Bi's
*
*
Pull up's*

1x12
1x10
1x11

*Bent over Barbell rows*

Bar
1x10 110 lbs
1x10 135 lbs
1x10 185 lbs 

*Lat pull downs *

1x10 95lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 175lbs
1x10 235lbs

*One arm db rows
*
1x10 70lbs
1x10 90lbs
1x10 115lbs

*Preacher curls on machine
*
1x15 70 lbs
1x15 100 lbs
1x12 135lbs

*Hammer curls w/db's
*
1x10 20 lbs
1x10 30 lbs
1x10 40 lbs

*Cable curls w/ rope
*
1x15 40 lbs
1x15 60 lbs
1x15 80 lbs

I felt pretty good today, arms were still sore, so I just tried to pump them up and not kill them. went threw the three sets pretty quick.

Weight was down a few pounds, so cutting calories and cardio seem to be working!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 19, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> I can definitely see a difference already. Stomach looks smaller!  Awesome!


Thanks man, weight was down a little tonight, so I hope it keeps going down while strength goes up!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 20, 2013)

Legs tonight, hoping for some better numbers, having a Chipolte burrito before the workout for some extra energy lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 20, 2013)

My calories are through the roof today, right around 3500 before the workout and 350 after the workout. I shoot for 3000 calories a day but school on Monday and Wednesday cause me to have Quiznos sandwich's for lunch and tonight is Chipolte, since I forgot to take out chicken last night. I'll be curious on what I weigh tonight, also my carbs and protein will be over by 100 grams tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 20, 2013)

It happens bro!  Just don't let it get you down and get back on track.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 20, 2013)

It won't get me down, I may try to do cardio after legs tonight if I can walk lol.that'll be good with the calories today.I might do a low carb day tomorrow depending on tonights workout.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 20, 2013)

So I've decided not to eat Chipolte,since that is the only meal that is making me go over. I just ate 7.5 oz filet and a cup of rice, so it will have to do for the next 5 hours till I return from the gym. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 20, 2013)

Weight 192.2

*Legs


Leg extensions

*1x10 70lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 115lbs
1x10 130lbs

*Leg curls

*1x10 70lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 115lbs

*Squats

*1x10 145lbs
1x10 235lbs
1x09 325lbs

*Leg press
*
1x10 3 plates a side
1x10 5 plates
1x10 7 plates
1x10 9 plates
1x10 10 plates 


*Seated calve raises 

*1x10 45 lbs
1x10 55 lbs
1x10 110lbs 

I had a good workout tonight.  I decided to try a wider stance during squats and I found it felt better and it was easier to complete my reps.  I did a lot of squeeze and contraction on my leg curls and leg extensions, which made for more blood flow in a muscle pump.  See below for my video of my last set of leg presses.


----------



## Hammer925 (Nov 21, 2013)

Good stuff man. I wish my gym was that empty


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, it's always empty there, I like that it is, i used to go to 24hr Fitness and it was always packed, it's nice not to have to wait anymore!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 22, 2013)

I did an hour of cardio yesterday and 30 mins today.  Arms are tonight and I was weighing 190 this afternoon with little carbs in me.No sides yet and I feel normal as ever.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 22, 2013)

Weight 192

*Arms*

*Reverse ext with cable*

1x20 40 lbs
1x20 50 lbs
1x20 60 lbs
1x10 70 lbs
*

preacher curls on machine*

1x20 70lbs
1x20 85lbs
1x20 115lbs 

*Seated incline db hammer curls* 

1x15 20lbs
1x15 30lbs
1x15 35lbs

*Close grip bench press
*
1x20 145lbs
1x20 195lbs
1x12 205lbs
*1x10 225 lbs


Bicep curls with rope

*1x10 50lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x10 90lbs*


Behind the neck press w/db's 
*
1x20 55 lbs
1x20 75 lbs
1x10 100lbs

*Standing bicep curls 
*
1x10 20 lbs
1x10 30 lbs 
1x10 40 lbs

*Cable press downs with bar
*
1x20 90 lbs
1x20 110 lbs
1x20 130 lbs
1x20 150 lbs



My weight is dropping and strength is staying up! Other then that I feel the same. Also did 30 mins or cardio today.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is a pick from tonight weighing 192.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 24, 2013)

I did cardio yesterday for 30 mins and weighed 189.0 at the end. Chest and tri's today, so I'm hoping to rep out the same weight again for more reps on dumbbell press and incline press. I'll be making sure I get in all my carbs and plenty of meals before the gym!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead (Nov 24, 2013)

How did you make out on the 85lb DBs?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 24, 2013)

I failed  . It took two tries to get the 80's up, but once I did I did them for 11 reps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm hoping this week they come up effortlessly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 24, 2013)

Weight 192

*Chest and Tri's today*
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*

1x20 60lbs
1x20 95lbs
1x10 140lbs
1x09 205lbs

*Flat db presses

*1x06  113lbs 
1x08 100lbs
1x11 85lbs
1x10 70lbs 

*
Cable crossover's pulling from the bottom
*
1x20 40lbs
1x20 50lbs
1x15 60lbs

*Close grip bench on smith machine
*
1x10 95lbs
1x10 145lbs
1x10 185lbs
1x10 145lbs

*Cable ext with rope
*
1x20  50 lbs
1x20  70lbs
1x20  90 lbs
*
press downs w/bar*

1x20 80 lbs
1x20 120 lbs 
1x20 160 lbs 
1x20 180 lbs


I felt good today. Lost a few reps on chest press, but did some good drop sets to make up for it. Triceps felt strong and I also got a good pump today.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll be finishing my first bottle today, so I'm at the half way point. Tonight's back attack and biceps!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 26, 2013)

Weight 191.0
*
Back *

*
Pull up's*

1x10 
1x10 
1x10 

*Lat pull downs close grip*

1x10  80lbs
1x10 125lbs
1x10 190lbs

*One arm db rows
*
1x10 70lbs
1x10 90lbs
1x10 113lbs


*preacher curls on machine*

1x20 70lbs
1x20 85lbs
1x18 115lbs 
1x10 130lbs
1x10 145 lbs
*
Seated db hammer curls* 

1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs

*overhead cable curls with straight bar*

1x10 40lbs
1x10 60lbs
1x10 80lbs
1x08 110lbs
*
Bicep curls w/ db's across the chest 

*1x10 45 lbs
1x10 55 lbs
1x07 70 lbs*
Bicep curls with rope
*
1x10 60lbs
1x10 80lbs
1x10 110lbs

I felt pretty good today, strength was up and back exercise felt light! Weights down too, so I'm happy.  Tomorrow is delts and we'll see if 85's will go up this week!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 27, 2013)

Great job with this log bro!


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 27, 2013)

Darkhrse99 said:


> It took two tries to get the 80's up, but once I did I did them for 11 reps!


Good work!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have already ate 230 grams of protein and 240 of carbs, so hopefully I have plenty of energy for 85's tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 27, 2013)

Weight 190

*Shoulder's*


*Side lateral w/db's *

1x10 10lbs
1x10 15lbs
1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs

*
Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x12 35lbs
1x12 45lbs
1x10 55lbs
1x10 80lbs


*Lying rear delts w/db's *

1x10 10 lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 35lbs
1x10 40lbs 

*rear delts pec dec machine*

1x15 55lbs
1x15 70lbs
1x15 85lbs

*Upright rows on smith machine*
1x10 115lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 155lbs


My shoulders felt good tonight,  I tried 85lbs db's again and failed to get them up. I was able to get  them into position, but couldn't press them up. 5lbs is a bitch to go up on shoulder's. I was able to put up 80lbs db's and rep them out 10 times, which at least made me feel like I didn't lose strength.  Maybe next week 85's will go up!  If only my right tricep was stronger I think it would have gone up. I hate week body parts lol. Other then that I'm happy. My weight is slowly going down and strength is still consistent, so my diet is working! tomorrow is legs, so I'n excited to push some heavy weight.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 28, 2013)

Weight 190.2

*Legs


Leg extensions

*1x15 85lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x15 115lbs
1x15 145lbs


*Leg curls

*1x15 85lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x15 130lbs

*Squats

*1x10 135lbs
1x10 225lbs
1x09 315lbs

*Leg press
*
1x10 3 plates a side
1x10 6 plates
1x10 9 plates
1x10 11 plates 
1x12 12 plates
1x10 9 plates
*
 calve raises on leg press

*1x20 6 plates
1x20 6 plates
1x20 6 plates

I felt pretty strong today. Weight is still down and strength is consistent.  I had everyone at the gym watching me as I squatted and did leg press. The joys of family gyms where people go jus to go and not really lift any weights lol. I also did 35 mins of cardio afterwards.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Nov 30, 2013)

Weight 194.4

*Arms*


*preacher curls on machine*

1x20 70lbs
1x20 100lbs
1x15 130lbs 
1x12 145lbs

*Seated db  curls* 

1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 30lbs

*Bicep curls with rope
*
1x20 60lbs
1x20 90lbs
1x15 120lbs

*press downs  w/ cable*

1x20 70 lbs
1x16 100 lbs
1x16 130 lbs
1x15 150 lbs
*
Close grip bench press
*
1x10 145lbs
1x10 185lbs
1x08 225lbs
*
 Laying down tricep extensions w/ ez curl bar
*
1x20 40 lbs
1x20 50 lbs
1x15 50lbs


Arms went well last night. For some reason I couldn't really get in the mood, but strength still felt good!  Today is a rest day and we'll see how Sunday goes for chest.   I want to see how I do on barbell flat bench. I haven't gone heavy for  a while now, so I'm wondering how much I can lift  these days.  If I can do more then 275 for reps, I'll be happy!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 1, 2013)

Weight 193.0

*Chest and Tri's today*
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*


1x10 95   lbs
1x10 135 lbs
1x09 205 lbs


*Flat barbell presses

*1x13 95 lbs
1x10 135 lbs
1x10 205 lbs 
1x10 225 lbs
1x07 255 lbs
1x12 135 lbs


*Cable crossover's*

 1x10 40 lbs
 1x10 60 lbs
 1x10 80 lbs


*Dips 

*1x12
1x12
1x12*

Close grip bench on smith machine
*
1x10 95lbs
1x10 135 lbs
1x10 205 lbs
1x09 225 lbs


*Behind the neck presses w/ db's
*
1x15  60 lbs
1x15  80 lbs 
1x12 100 lbs 


*Laying 1 arm db's extensions
*
1x12   15 lbs
1x12   25 lbs
1x12   35 lbs


I felt pretty strong today, My strength was holding and I felt good on my chest exercises. I was hoping for a better flat bench press, but at least I have a base to work with now.  I also took all 4 pills an hour and a half before I worked out and did 30 mins of cardio. 


IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is a pick from tonight.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice bro!  The beginning of some abs, some obliques.  Legs are looking good.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks buddy, i appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 3, 2013)

Weight 189.0
*

Back *

*Bent over Barbell rows*

1x12 95 lbs
1x12 115 lbs
1x12 135 lbs 

*Lat pull downs *

1x10 90lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 180lbs

*One arm db rows
*
1x10 50lbs
1x10 70lbs
1x10 90lbs
1x10 100lbs I could have gone heavier, but my grip was failing

*Chin up's
*
1x10
1x10
1x10

Cardio for 30 mins


I felt pretty good today, I forgot my straps at home, so grip strength was becoming an issue. Other then that  I felt strong and weight is going down!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 3, 2013)

Shoulder's are tonight, so we'll see how that goes. I may try and warm up a little more before trying 85's, maybe more blood in the area will help get them up!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 3, 2013)

Weight 191.2

*Shoulder's*


*Rear delts pec dec machine*

1x12 70lbs
1x12 85lbs
1x12 100lbs
*
Lying rear delts w/db's *

1x10 15 lbs
1x10 20lbs
1x10 25lbs
1x10 35lbs 
*Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x12 30lbs
1x10 55lbs
*1x11 85lbs
*1x10 45 lbs


*Side lateral w/db's *

1x20 15lbs
1x20 25lbs
1x12 35lbs
1x10 115lbs

 Cardio 20  mins


My shoulders felt great tonight. I switched things up and started with rear delts, then went to dumbbell presses AND I finally got 85's up for 11 reps!!!! This made my night and it only took 3 weeks! My diet has been spot on and I think the Andro caps are in full force! I may try 90's on the last week just to see if I can go up again. I cut calories by 600 so we'll see how that goes, but for now I'm happy with the 85's and plan to copy tonights workout next week for the same results!


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice man! Fuck yeah go for the 90s! Especially if you repped them 85s for 11. Anyhow, nice log and great progress brotha!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks buddy, it's a bitch for sure to get the dumbbells up and set. I can get my left one up by myself, but my girl had to use both hands to set up my right one. Once I got the db's set in place I can press them,it's just getting them from my knees to my shoulder's lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 5, 2013)

Weight 190.4

*Legs


Leg extensions

*1x15 85lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x15 1130lbs
1x15 160lbs
1x15 235 lbs

*Leg curls

*1x15 70lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x15 130lbs

*Squats

*1x10 135lbs
1x10 225lbs
1x09 335lbs

*Leg press
*
1x10 3 plates a side
1x10 6 plates
1x10 9 plates
1x10 11 plates 
1x08 12 plates

*
calve raises on leg press

*1x25 6 plates
1x25 6 plates
1x25 6 plates

I felt pretty good today. Weight is still down and strength is consistent.  I also did 35 mins of cardio afterwards.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 6, 2013)

Weight 189.8

*Arms*

*preacher curls on machine

*1x20   70 lbs
1x20 100 lbs
1x20 130 lbs
1x13   85 lbs*

Reverse  tricep  ext with cable*

1x20 40 lbs
1x20 60 lbs
1x20 80 lbs

*Seated incline db hammer curls* 

1x15 20 lbs
1x15 30 lbs
1x12 40 lbs

*
Bicep curls with ez bar on cable machine

*1x20    40 lbs
1x20    60 lbs
1x20    80 lbs1x20  100 lbs
*
Behind the neck press w/db's 
*
1x12     55 lbs
1x12     75 lbs
1x12  100 lbs
1x12  110 lbs
*
Standing bicep curls 
*
1x10  20 lbs
1x10  30 lbs 
1x10  40 lbs

*Cable press downs with bar
*
1x20    90 lbs
1x20  110 lbs
1x20  130 lbs
1x20  150 lbs
1x20  180 lbs

*Across the chest db curls
*
1x10  55 lbs
1x10  60 lbs
1x08  65 lbs

*Lying tricep ext with ez bar
*
1x20  40 lbs
1x20  40 lbs
1x15  40 lbs
1x10  40 lbs



My weight is still dropping and strength felt great today! Also did 30 mins of cardio.  I'll be done with my pills on Wednesday, so it's all or nothing this week!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 7, 2013)

Weight 187

30 minutes of cardio today. Tomorrow is chest and tri's, can't wait!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 8, 2013)

Weight 191.8

*Chest and Tri's today*
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*

1x20 60lbs
1x20 95lbs
1x10 185lbs
*1x09 225lbs 20 lbs gain
*
*Flat db presses

* 1x12  45lbs
1x10   70lbs
*1x08  113lbs   More reps
*
*
Cable crossover's 
*
1x20 40lbs
1x20 60lbs
1x15 80lbs

*Close grip bench 
*
1x10 95lbs
1x10 145lbs
1x10 185lbs


*Cable ext with rope
*
1x20 70 lbs
1x15 90lbs
1x15 110 lbs
*
press downs w/bar*

1x20 80 lbs
1x20 120 lbs 
1x20 160 lbs 
1x20 180 lbs

*Behind the neck db presses 
*
1x10    60 lbs
1x10    85 lbs
1x10  113 lbs 

40 minute cardio


I felt really strong today. all my sets were easier and I was able to lift more weight on every exercise. I wish I had a few more weeks on this supplement  to see what type of gains I could make! How about another 4 week blast IML ?!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 9, 2013)

Weight 188.8


*Back and Bi's
*
*Lat pull downs *

1x10 95lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 175lbs
1x10 235lbs

*One arm db rows
*
1x10   70lbs
1x10   90lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 115lbs
*
Pull up's*

1x12
1x10
1x11
*
Standing Cable rows with rope

*1x10   70lbs
1x10   90lbs
1x10  110lbs*


Preacher curls on machine
*
1x15 70 lbs
1x15 100 lbs
1x12 115lbs

* Curls w/db's
*
1x10 20 lbs
1x10 25 lbs
1x10 30 lbs

*Cable curls w/ rope
*
1x15 40 lbs
1x15 60 lbs
1x15 80 lbs

30 mins of cardio


I felt pretty good today, I just tried to get a good pump in my biceps and not kill them. I went threw my sets quickly.Weight was down a few pounds, so cutting calories and cardio seem to be working!

Tomorrow is shoulder's so bring on the 85's again!


----------



## thomasre7 (Dec 10, 2013)

How's the fatloss going so far?


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Weight 189

*Shoulder's*


*Rear delts pec dec machine*

1x12 70lbs
1x12 85lbs
1x12 100lbs
*
Lying rear delts w/db's *

1x10 20lbs
1x10 20lbs
1x10 40lbs 
*
Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x12 30lbs
1x10 55lbs
1x09 85lbs
1x15 35 lbs


*Side lateral w/db's *

1x20 15lbs
1x20 20lbs
1x12 25lbs

*Upright rows on smith machine

*1x12 95lbs
1x12 115lbs
1x10 135lbs
Cardio 30 mins


My shoulders felt good tonight.  I did the same routine as last time and still managed 9 reps of 85's, which was good!  I run out of the pills tomorrow, so leg day will be my last workout on the this supplement.  My weight is still down and strength is up, so I'm happy.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 10, 2013)

thomasre7 said:


> How's the fatloss going so far?


It's slowly decreasing. I'm down 7-8 lbs since I started and strength has still gone up.  I don't think I'm noticeably leaner, but I'll take pics later this week for comparison.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 11, 2013)

Weight 190.2

*Legs


Leg extensions

*1x15 70lbs
 1x15 115lbs
1x10 235lbs
1x10 190lbs
*
Leg curls

*1x10 70lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 115lbs
1x10 130lbs
*
Leg press

*
1x10 4 plates
1x10 6 plates
1x10 8 plates
1x15 10 plates *
1x14 12 plates

Squats

*1x10 145lbs
1x10 245lbs
1x09 335lbs



*Seated calve raises 

*1x10 45 lbs
1x10 95 lbs
1x10 110lbs 

*Calve raises on leg press machine
*
65 reps total with 6 plates


30 minutes of cardio



I felt stronger tonight than any other night. 12 plates felt easy and I would have put more on, but it was maxed out and my girl wouldn't sit on the machine lol. All the exercises felt good with more weight or added reps, so now I guess it's all down hill from here if I can't retain the strength once these pills leave my system ! Oh by the way, tonight was my last day on the pills. It has been a good run and I wish I could go another 4 weeks to see how my body responds! Today feels like week 5 on testosterone and now I get to come off once it's in full force and is just itching to make crazy strength gains in the gym!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 12, 2013)

Weight 191

*Arms*



*Close grip bench press

*1x10 135lbs
1x10 155lbs
1x08 205lbs
1x08 225lbs*


Lying tricep extensions with barbell

*1x15  40lbs
1x15  60lbs
1x12  80lbs


*Cable press downs with bar
*
1x15    70lbs
1x15  100lbs
1x15  130lbs
1x12  160lbs
*

Cable press downs with rope

*1x15  70lbs
1x15  100lbs
1x12  120lbs

*Lying tricep extensions with dumbbells
*
1x10   15lbs
1x10   25lbs
1x10   30lbs
*
*
*preacher curls on machine*

1x15    70lbs
1x15  100lbs
1x15  130lbs 
1x12  145lbs

*Standing bicep hammer curls 
*
1x10 25 lbs
1x10 30 lbs 
1x10 35 lbs


*one arm cable curls 
*
1x10   40lbs
1x10   50lbs
1x10   60lbs

Today was good, I switch up my routine to see if I can get sore,  I ate boneless wings before the workout, so I think that is why my weights up a little.  I just wish my arms would grow!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 14, 2013)

I did 45 minutes of cardio yesterday and tomorrow is chest and tri's!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 16, 2013)

Weight  190.4

Yesterday's chest workout sucked. I went to a party Saturday and had a few drinks. I met my caloric goal on Saturday also, Only thing changed was a few drinks and I only had one big meal (1500 Cal) before working out. It was french toast and eggs.  Well anyways, My lifts were all down 25lbs in incline bench, I barely got 100's for 6 reps on flat bench, after that I left and plan to redo that training later in the week. I was pretty bummed that a few drinks would do that. The last time I drank was probably 6 months ago... Tonight is back and bi's, so we'll see how that goes. I'm eating normal again today and trying to get in enough fluids today to nourish  my body back to normal!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2013)

Any new pics?

Thanks!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 17, 2013)

Weight 188.8


*Back and Bi's
*


*T bar Barbell rows*


1x12 50 lbs
1x12 100 lbs
1x10 150 lbs 
1x10 125 lbs
*
Lat pull downs *

1x10 95lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 175lbs
1x10 225lbs

*One arm db rows
*
1x10 70lbs
1x10 90lbs
1x10 100lbs

*Preacher curls on machine
*
1x15   70lbs
1x15  100lbs
1x10  115lbs
1x10  130lbs
*

Incline curls w/db's
*
1x10 15 lbs
1x10 20 lbs
1x10 25 lbs

*Cable curls w/ rope
*
1x15 40lbs
1x15 60lbs
1x15 80lbs
1x10 100lbs


I felt pretty good today, I just tried to pump my bi's  up and not kill them. 

Weight has went down some, so I'm happy with that, now if I can only keep it in the 80's!      I'll post more pics tonight wen I get home.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are some pics today on an empty stomach.this is with me flexing my abs. My abs seem to pop out more looking in the mirror, than in the pics lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree about your abs.  It's definitely coming along!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 20, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> I agree about your abs.  It's definitely coming along!


Thanks buddy, My weight is finally starting to come down and be consistent!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 20, 2013)

Weight 189.0

*Legs


Leg extensions

*1x15 100lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x10 235lbs


*Leg curls

*1x15 100lbs
1x15 100lbs
1x10 130lbs

*Squats

*1x10 135lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x07 335lbs

*Leg press
*
1x10   4 plates a side
1x10   4 plates
1x08  10 plates

*
Seated calve raises 

*1x15   45lbs
1x15   45lbs
1x10   100lbs

I changed up my routine today. I'm going to to try HIT method of working out. I've been on the same routine for 10 months now and I think it's time for a change and the Dorian Yates method seems like one I could benefit from! I'm not used to doing less volume, but I'm hoping for some great gains in the near future and will continue logging and updating my progress over the next few months.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 20, 2013)

Weight 188.0

*
Shoulder's*


*Rear delts pec dec machine*

1x12 70lbs
1x12 85lbs
1x12 130lbs
*
Lying rear delts w/db's *

1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs 
*

Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x12 45lbs
1x10 50lbs
1x11 65 lbs


*Side lateral w/cable*

1x10 20lbs
1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs


Cardio 30 mins


My shoulders felt okay tonight. I didn't get 85's or 80's tonight. I think I wore myself out trying to get both, so 65's were it for my last set.  My diet has been great this week, but my strength seems to be going down, not sure it's because I dropped more calories or the Andro has left my system and I'm not retaining the strength gains from it. Has anyone else experienced any strength reduction in the following weeks?  I'll be curious to see how chest goes on Sunday.   I recently dropped 200 more calories, so I'm sitting at 2100 calories a day and my weight is starting to drop and is headed in the right direction!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 21, 2013)

Weight 186.6

*Arms*


*preacher curls on machine*

1x12 70lbs
1x12 85lbs
1x09 175lbs 


*Seated db  curls* 

1x12 20lbs
1x12 25lbs
1x12 35lbs

*
Bicep curls with ez-bar
*
1x12  30lbs
1x12  50lbs
1x12  70lbs

*press downs  w/ cable*

1x12 70 lbs
1x12 100 lbs
1x12 150 lbs
1x10 180 lbs
*
behind the neck db press
*
1x10  65lbs
1x10  85lbs
1x08 100lbs
*
 standing  tricep extensions w/ ez curl bar
*
1x12  50lbs
1x12  50 lbs
1x10 70lbs


Arms felt good today, kept my rest period to 1 minute between sets and I also did 30 mins of cardio.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 22, 2013)

Weight 191.0

*
Chest *
*

Incline barbell press on smith machine*


1x10 95 lbs
1x10 135 lbs
1x05 225 lbs


*Flat db presses

*1x10     45lbs
1x10     65lbs
1x12   105lbs 


*fly's w/db's *

1x10 30lbs
1x10 50lbs
1x10 55lbs

Cardio 30 minutes


I felt strong today, My strength is coming back and I felt great after doing dumbbell presses. Today is my refeed day, so my weight went up a bit. 

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Epi-Andro Rx


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 22, 2013)

Here is a pic from tonight, I'm getting slowly leaner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back is tonight and it's also my last week doing this log before I transition to my new log, I can't wait for next week!!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 23, 2013)

One other thing I plan to change is working arms only once a week, been doing them twice a week all year and i wanna see if they'll grow more by training them once a week this coming year.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weight 186.8


*Back 
*
*
Lat pull downs *

1x10 95lbs
1x10 135lbs
1x10 175lbs
1x10 235lbs

*
One arm db rows
* 
1x10  70lbs
1x10  90lbs
1x10 115lbs
*

Pull up's*

1x10
1x10
1x12
*

Lying pullovers

*1x10 35lbs
1x10 50lbs
1x10 50lbs

I felt pretty good today, We'll see tomorrow if my back is sore. My weight went back down, so I'm happy for today!


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 26, 2013)

Weight 188
*
Legs


Leg extensions

*
1x10   100lbs
1x10   130lbs
1x10   235lbs

*Leg curls

*1x10 70lbs
1x10 100lbs
1x10 130lbs

*Squats

*1x10 135lbs
1x10 225lbs
1x09 335lbs

*Leg press
*
1x10 4 plates a side
1x10 8 plates
1x10 12 plates


*Calve raises  on leg press

*1x25 3 plates
1x20 3 plates
1x25 3 plates 
1x30 2 plates


I felt good on Tuesday and strength was still up! Did 30 mins of cardio afterwards.  Tonight is shoulder's , so we'll see how that goes after yesterdays cheat meals lol.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 26, 2013)

Looking good man!  Abs are starting to show.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 26, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Looking good man!  Abs are starting to show.


Thanks, it's nice to be in the 180's gain, I can't wait for the 170's, then I'll be looking kinda fit again lol.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 26, 2013)

Weight 188.4

*Shoulder's*

*
Upright rows on smith machine*

1x10   70lbs
1x10   70lbs
1x10  150lbs
*
Rear delts pec dec machine*

1x10     85lbs
1x12   115lbs
1x12   130lbs
*
Lying rear delts w/db's *

1x10 20lbs
1x10 30lbs
1x10 40lbs 
*

Shoulder presses w/db's*

1x12 45lbs
1x10 55lbs
*1x09 85lbs
*

*Side lateral w/db's 

*1x10 15lbs
1x10 20lbs
1x12 30lbs

Cardio 30 mins


My shoulders felt great tonight. I'm back up to 85's, so that alone made my night! My weight is staying down, so that is also good.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Dec 31, 2013)

Here are the before and after pics from this log.do you guys see me getting leaner? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

